# Difference between Britax Frontier 85, SICT and Parkway SGL



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok so I know the first 2 have the 5 point harness and then can be used as a high back booster! But DS1 will turn 6 in June, he is 44 pounds and 47 inches! I need to find a seat for him so I can order it on Amazon before we arrived back home from Europe next Tuesday. Right now in our SUV we have a Britax Marathon that he was still using when we left in October. That seat will go to DS2 to ride home at least (hoping it is not expired!) so we need the other seat/booster to ride home from the airport. He said he doesn't mind having the 5 point harness again (we had a high back booster while we were here for him!) even though I totally believe he would be ok with a similar seat for home. If I were to get one that converts to a booster would that be all he would need before a backless booster??? He also would need to buckle himself cause he will be seating in the 3rd row of our SUV. But he has been able to properly to do for 2 years at least. An other concern of mine is the lack of latch in the 3rd.... So he would need to buckle the seat belt every time he would get out of it! Price isn't really an issue but really want the safer car seat/booster out there for him. We do also drive 12 hours + trips several times a year so I will like him to be very comfortable so he can nap when needed! I am also open to suggestions as long as the car seat/booster is available on Amazon right now for quick delivery! Thanks to all ladies!


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not sure on which one I would choose but do you mind if I ask what SUV? I'm shopping around now for one with a 3rd row and that's something I never thought of.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Are there upper tether anchors in the 3rd row? If not, then I would do a booster over the harness.


----------



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Escaping, no I don't mind you asking. We have a 2012 Yukon Denali Hybrid. It is an awesome truck just need to make it work for the car seats ;-) At the worst we could put him in the 2nd row between DS2 and DD! I just wanted to leave the spot open for me on long trip if I need to jump over for the baby!!

DahliaRW, I have to be honest I don't remember... I would think yes since there are no latch in the 3rd row!!! The Marathon is installed there right now so I would doubt I installed it without the tether. Although I'm pretty sure they are on the floor behind the bench! Can I ask why you would pick the booster over harness?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It is much safer for a ffing harnessed seat to have the upper tether used. So if you did not have an upper tether in that position, I would choose a booster for sure. If you have an upper tether, then it is totally up to you. For a child of your son's age, there is no data that tells which is safer (harness or booster - there really are valid argument on both sides), so it's a total parental decision.


----------



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok thanks for that! I actually showed DS1 the 3 cars seats and he really wants the Frontier because of its harness!!! I guess he feels safer more comfortable with it. So if I get that one for him how long do you think he would be able to use it??? In terms of years? I know he might outgrow it by weigh or height, but just want to have an idea to see if it would be a good buy! And I totally would prefer being home now and go find it locally so he could sit in it and see if he still likes it as much. But I can't so it makes the whole process even more stressful and difficult for me! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I think I'll go with the Frontier... Not sure which one yet though! Is the SCIT worth thr extra money? I do have one more question. Can I use the seat belt for the installation with the 5pt harness? And the tether of course! If so then it is sold  thanks again to all!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe the top harness slot on the frontier is 20". So sit your son down, against the wall, and measure from the bottom of his bum up to the top of his shoulder. If it's closer to 20", he won't have much time left at all. If it's below, torsos tend to grow around 1/2-1" every year, so you can see about how long it will last. He will most likely outgrow it by height before he hits the weight limit of 85lbs! I have no idea on the SCIT (I do not own a frontier). You HAVE to install it with the seatbelt and upper tether. Your son is too heavy to use LATCH. But, the frontier can be a beast to install insome vehicles (and near impossible with others). You may want to plan on using it in booster mode on the way home from the airport and then struggle with figuring out how to install it when you have more time (and not two cranky kids in an airport parking lot).


----------



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks so much DahliaRW! I will measure his torso in the morning and see! Good idea for the ride home... Cause its 3 cranky kids not 2 we will have ;-) Let's hope I can install it in the harness mode the next day without too much problem! Any other suggestion for a harness seat for older kids if that one doesn't work for us? We asked him again today if he wanted a booster and again he said he wants one with the buckle on his chest and then he said he would like a booster when he's older lol


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The Graco Nautlius or Argos would be the other one. Harnesses to 65lbs, converts to a high back booster and backless booster. Easy peasy to install. Harness height is 18 or 18 1/2".

I've done the car seat install with 3 cranky kids at the airport, so not fun!


----------



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Just ordered the Frontier 85 SICT..... DS torso measures 16inches so we should be ok for a few years harnessed! Lets just hope now the booster install goes well and then the harnessed install too... Thanks so much again! I will try to post an update after the install


----------

